# Found pigeon with hole in crop help please!



## carriemanus (Oct 2, 2016)

Found pigeon with band have tried to contact owner. When drinking water and possibly seeds leak from right breast near wing connection. Should I try to close with 1/2sugar 1/2 honey? Also have blue and grey Ampicillin capsules prescribed by vet for dog should I use for this bird if so how much? I have no money due to job loss but want to do all I can to help.


----------



## carriemanus (Oct 2, 2016)

Already did the honey and sugar out of desperation, certainly can clean it off and try again. He has had another drink and the honey is beginning to wash away. Having a hard time telling where the actual hole is. Can I send a picture to you. I do have neosporin.


----------



## carriemanus (Oct 2, 2016)

Here are photos of the injury, looks like it might be leaking from the top portion of the wound


----------



## carriemanus (Oct 2, 2016)

Wound picture 1


----------



## carriemanus (Oct 2, 2016)

Wound picture number 2


----------



## carriemanus (Oct 2, 2016)

Here is a shot to show location


----------



## carriemanus (Oct 2, 2016)

What about oral antibiotic? Any advice about the Ampicillin?


----------



## carriemanus (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks SandI your awesome! What do I use to suture it up? And any advice on how?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Poor birdie! Thanks for helping him. Sorry but I don't know how to stitch up a bird. Someone here hopefully will.


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you somuch carriemanus , for helping the poor bird. How is he now? Please keep us updated.
Sandy , thanks for your advices.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to be careful in stitching up a torn crop. If you stitch up the outer skin, the contents of the crop will still come out into the bird, but under the skin. It can cause a bad infection. Seeing the size of the hole is difficult as the pics are so large. But holes in crops do usually heal well if kept clean, and the bird is fed less, but in more feedings, so that it doesn't fill the crop. Can also be closed with super glue, or skin glue that is sold at pharmacies.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sandy68 said:


> *I just dont believe all the people on this forum and not one has tried to help WHAT A DISGRACE YOU ALL ARE ...*
> Carrie if you can find the hole ..Get a 2 litre plastic bottle cut it off at bottom and at its shoulder making a tube then slide bird inside trapping its wings ..then if necessary pluck away some feathers so u can get access to wound get wound clean then stitch it together making it water tight cover lightly with some antibiotic cream or iodine if its at hand ..
> On behalf of the pigeon thank you for caring ..
> all the best
> ...


You know Sandy, this was posted on Sunday, and many are not on then. It is now Monday, and many are at work. People do have lives you know. Must be that nobody had seen this yet. I'm sure more would be on by tonight.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

It's had 69 views and not many replies, I for one didn't reply because I've never had this but I think if I did I'd ask Ian my vet what I should do. I think the super glue is good because it's used in our emergency dept on people, you just have to be careful you don't end up stuck to the bird, lol.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The dose for Amoxy would be 50mg/kg divided daily, so it would be helpful to have the birds weight. If not, and a feral, maybe 300 to 350 grams? So maybe 15 to 18 mg daily, divided in 2 doses.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sandy68 said:


> Actually after your comment I looked back over the posts and my problem is that of time difference (it would seem that that accounted for my thinking no-one had answered )this I apologise for unreservedly for and in future will remember to take time differences fully into account .
> all the best
> sandy


It's easy to forget that there are time differences, I think. And then you have to stop and figure out what time it is where.


----------



## carriemanus (Oct 2, 2016)

He is doing quite well however disturbed to say that his owner has not returned any of our many attempts to contact him. Poor little guy, I guess racing birds who don't win or get injured are disgarded. People suck! We ended up taking him to a local wildlife rescue and they fixed him up. Apparently the wound was old and necrotic and pectoral muscles were damaged. They closed it up as much as they could. Crop is closed. Flight abilities will probably be diminished. We don't care he will have a home with us! Thanks ever so much for your help and concern.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Aww I'm so glad that you got him fixed up and are willing to take him home with you. No doubt you'll end up getting him a friend once he's worked his pigeon magic on you. I have a dog sign on my front door that says - 'Malamutes are like potato chips, you can never have just one' - I'm now looking for one for pigeons  You'll see what I mean in a few months I'm sure. 
Lovely to have you on the forum, and pidge of course.


----------



## carriemanus (Oct 2, 2016)

When this Lil guy recovers I'm not sure what to do with him. I think I have had every kind of pet including lots of birds and parrots except a pigeon. I have been told he had damage to his pectoral muscles and flying may be limited, however when I found him he got scared and flew across the street and landed on a 2 story roof! So I'm not exactly sure how limited if any. He was a racing pigeon so am I correct in assuming he will want to try to fly back to his original home if given the chance? His owner clearly doesn't want him and I don't want to see any harm come to him, he is sweet and seems quite comfortable and social with people. Is that typical? So questions.. 1. What do I keep him in? Cage? Indoors outdoors? Do I let him fly? Should we handle him, socialize him? Feed? Can he be taught this us his new home? Yikes so many questions!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He cannot be flown alone, as that is very unsafe for a pigeon. They are safer in flocks. He would probably try to go home, but may well not make it, and probably wouldn't get a good reception if he did. Maybe a home could be found for him with someone who has other pigeons, like a loft situation. A cage alone, isn't much of a life. And they like to be with other birds. His flying will most likely be limited. That doesn't mean he can't fly at all, but not for far distances, or long periods of time. And probably wouldn't out fly a hawk.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree strongly with Jay3. The bird will need a new home and likely would be hawk chow if released. Please consider adopting him or putting a post on the adoption forum here for him. He is a great bird who has been through a lot and deserves a fresh start with people who love him. Thanks.
You could keep him inside in a flight cage or get him an an aviary or loft or shed outdoors. Pigeons are fantastic pets. Our first pigeon, Phoebe, was an injured feral with a broken wing and nearly decapitated who we got fixed up and rescued. ..she was the sweetest most loving creature imaginable.


----------

